# Review of the Liki Tiki One Bedroom By Diamond Resorts Near Orlando Florida



## Clifbell (Feb 6, 2022)

Located near Orlando Florida in Kissammee, Florida sits the Liki Tiki Resort by Diamond International.  It has three different pools plus many activities which makes it a wonderful place for a family to vacation.  The one bedroom I was in can sleep 4 people and has a full kitchen.  The full kitchen is also excellent for keeping family costs low for a good vacation. 

There were paddle boats, basketball courts, tennis courts, miniature golf and much more.   The staff was great and I had everything in the room that I needed.  Towels for the Jacuzzi / pool so you didn't have to check them out which was a plus!

Review of the Liki Tiki One Bedroom By Diamond Resorts Near Orlando Florida

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2022)

It looks nice enough. We see this place all the time up for cheap getaways in II and quite often available on ACs. We have never booked it because of the resort fees that Diamond likes to charge. I suspect that is also why there are so many of them always out there.


----------



## Clifbell (Feb 6, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks nice enough. We see this place all the time up for cheap getaways in II and quite often available on ACs. We have never booked it because of the resort fees that Diamond likes to charge. I suspect that is also why there are so many of them always out there.


The resort fee was about $20/day.  I was interested to learn about Diamond as I am a Hilton Grand Vacations...  There are a lot of activities that are included... Like paddle boats, miniature golf, and other things... I think if you use many of the activities, the additional costs are worth it.  I also got a good deal because I got enough Southwest airlines points to make it a inexpensive stay... Not sure how this will change.


----------

